# Tour Star Grips



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Well after placing my order at ICAST we finally received our shipment of golf grip handles from Tour Star Products. These grips will make any custom rod stand out above the rest with their selection of colors and sizes.

My initial order consists of 3 1/2'' and 4 1/2'' split grips in 5 different two tone colors in blue, green, charcoal, red and pink. Just think what these would look like on a white blank which I still have a limited supply of. Call for details.

Please give us a call to order. We are offering an introductory discount of 10% through the end of this month for you to give them a try on your next custom rod. You must call in your order though. They'll be on our new website very soon.

I've attached a few videos with instructions on how to apply them to your rod.
http://tourstarproducts.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=5

Thanks for taking the time to look these over and if anyone has any questions please don't hesitate to call or email.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Lance are they sold by inside diameter? Also do you have them listed on your web site?


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Sizing*

Mark the Size Adjustment is detailed in a Section of the Video Clips.

The Tour Star Grips are not listed on the present web site.

If your call is not answered related to any information on the new products please send an email including your phone number and a desired date/time requesting a return telephone call using the Contact Us Link.

The new web site will be activated upon resolution of a shipping charge glitch.

Thanks for the interest.

The Tour Star Grips can make quick work of turning a Sows Ear into a Silk Purse!


----------



## HeavyDrag (Oct 25, 2010)

Are the Tour Star logos removable? I might have to try one of those things


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Mark, the inside diameter looks to be about .350. They can be reamed like cork and hard EVA and installed with epoxy glue or the way that Brett Crawford installs them in his video, which may be the best way to do it if you would ever have to replace them.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

No I don't think they can be removed. The logos appear to be stamped on in the manufacturing process.



HeavyDrag said:


> Are the Tour Star logos removable? I might have to try one of those things


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Bill and Lance, I need to see if I need the 3.5 or 4.5 and I'll try to call tomorrow. Thanks Mark.


----------



## Brett Crawford (Jan 12, 2012)

Guys, i don't visit the sites as much as I should but will answer any questions you have about the grips. The logos on the standard, and two tone grips are very small, but cannot be removed. The split grips are designed to ream out for a perfect fit like cork. The long grips are designed to fit most blanks with no adjustments, however some of the very small popping action blanks might need a little build up to get a tight fit. We use masking tape for this when required which is rare. The long grips can be reamed as well, but that is almost never required as they expand and contract to fit.

Lance is correct, our web site goes through each process for installing the new grips, and even removing old cork or EVA grips. Any more question, just let me know, and I will be pleased to assist.

See everyone at the Texas Rod builders show soon.


----------



## Wingding (Jan 18, 2012)

For Bill or Brett, what is OD at the reel seat? I'm thinking about comfort and compatibility with an SK2. Is there a recommended size seat for a smooth transition from grip to seat? The banner photos on their site show a seamless transition.

It'll be interesting to see how Mark Blabaum will slice and dice these grips to incorporate spider webs and other intricate designs that he makes. LOL


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Wingding said:


> For Bill or Brett, what is OD at the reel seat? I'm thinking about comfort and compatibility with an SK2. Is there a recommended size seat for a smooth transition from grip to seat? The banner photos on their site show a seamless transition.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how Mark Blabaum will slice and dice these grips to incorporate spider webs and other intricate designs that he makes. LOL


The of of the grip fits the Fuji ECSM seat perfectly. It will be oversized for the SKS seat. You probably could sand the EVA part in front and round the edges and turn or cut off the tenon in front of the grip for a better fit but it will still be somewhat oversized.

As for Mark B............I don't put anything past him.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Fuji SK Seat*

Would someone post a picture of a custom bass or inshore rod showing how they transition between the rear diameter of the SK Seat to the rear grip section. The hub on the rear of the seat is smaller than most grip diameters chosen.


----------

